# I need a good torch.



## bermudanibiru999 (May 6, 2007)

Hey folks. Can somebody point me in the direction of a good torch? One time, I mistakenly thought all torches were the same and I tried to cut a metal pipe after seeing somebody do it with theirs. 
All it did was just heat it up.

So if somebody can lead me to a good one online (like Ebay or Amazon) i'd appreciate it. I was told I'd need a mapp torch.


----------



## Noxx (May 6, 2007)

Yes, MAPP does the trick very well. Just go to your local hardware store and buy a MAPP bottle plus a torch. It should cost you about 25$.


----------



## bermudanibiru999 (May 6, 2007)

Noxx said:


> Yes, MAPP does the trick very well. Just go to your local hardware store and buy a MAPP bottle plus a torch. It should cost you about 25$.


Oh ok. I'll try again. One of the hardware folks tried to sell me a professional torch that was around $325 dollars ($525 Bermuda dollars). That's why I didn't trust them. :evil:


----------



## bermudanibiru999 (May 6, 2007)

You mean something like these?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Concoa-torch-setup-for-propane-or-mapp-gas_W0QQitemZ110121445504QQihZ001QQcategoryZ67058QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Propane-MAPP-Gas-Torch-w-6-Hose_W0QQitemZ200106615470QQihZ010QQcategoryZ46413QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noxx (May 6, 2007)

Yes but you could use this:





It's cheaper and easy to find


----------



## aflacglobal (May 7, 2007)

Noxx is right. He hit the nail on the head.

MAPP gas is liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) mixed with methylacetylene-propadiene. Although acetylene has a higher welding temperature (3160 °C, 5720 °F), MAPP has the advantage that it requires neither dilution nor special container fillers during transport.

The gas is also used for brazing and soldering, under combustion in ambient air, where it has considerable advantage over competing propane fuel due to its higher combustion temperature.

The biggest disadvantage of MAPP gas is cost; it is between two and four times as expensive as propane (depending on quantity, supplier, and bottle size

We use to use propane and oxygen in the plant for our cutting tourches.

The reason you could heat the pipe but not melt it was the mixing of oxygen and acetylene mixture was not right. Those two little knobs at the bottom of the tourch.( blue flame without smoke. )
Just some input.

Later guys,

Ralph


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 9, 2007)

So, where might one locate a "professional grade" torch, like the one Steve has in his tutorial?.. I tried the MAPP route and it just ran out so damn quick..


----------



## aflacglobal (May 9, 2007)

Let's see. If you want to solve the running out of gas problem try this.

I'm not sure of the one that Steve used , I can't remember seeing it right now. You can get a small set of torches like you use for brazing and soldering. Then you find a BBQ grill , get the tank. You will have to have the valve changed to fit the threads for the gages and regulator $ 25-30
Then you need a small oxygen tank. Most people just get one from a oxygen patient. You know the little green ones , not the one the size of a two litter. The one the size of a large fire extinguisher. You will have to change the valve here also. The only other thing you will need is the Gauges and torches.

This supply of gas should last you more that enough. To fill the oxy bottle
about $ 10 To fill the gas grill bottle $ 20-25. 

Hell scrap that, You shouldn't need an oxy supply.You aren't trying to cut. lol.
there should be enough heat with just propane. Let me find something.

I'm back. OK get you a gas bottle from a grill and this http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91899
That should do it.

Melt good , last long time.

Later,

Ralph


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 9, 2007)

Ralph,

I'm pretty sure he had the professional style torch you'd find on a job site with the large stand-up tanks.. I might be mistaken as to whether I saw that in his tutorial, but I know that's what I'm looking for..

Thanks,
Derek

something along the lines of this... (but maybe less crappy..LOL!)


----------



## aflacglobal (May 9, 2007)

You should be able to rent the bottles from a welding supply store. or find some empty ones. With a little bit of looking you should be able to find them probably for free . Look around the top near the valve , around the neck of the bottle and their should be a stamp date. If it's out of date buy it anyway.

They will stamp and re-certify the bottle . usually about $ 10, sometimes free just to sell the gas. He has an acetylene bottle i see. You can still use propane, just change the valve, Not on this bottle. The propane bottle.
The acetylene bottles have sponges in the bottom that can solidify over time and actually cheat you out of gas. Not to mention propane is a lot safer to transport than acetylene. They will not even let you leave the yard with acetylene, unless it's in an open air environment. NOT in a car or van. No closed areas

Then get you gauges and regulator and you ready to go.
Add this and you ready. Cost $ 125- $ 200 depends or bottles. This will last you for a year if all your doing is a little melting. Plus when the wife locks you out it comes in real handy. :shock: 



http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=36983

Ralph


----------



## lazersteve (May 9, 2007)

I got mine from the local WESCO (Welding Supply House). The rig cost about $300 with several tips, full bottles, goggles, carrying case, hoses, and guages. The bottle cost about $8 each to fill and last for a good long time.

Steve


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 9, 2007)

Sweet, Thanks Steve. I'll check them out.



aflacglobal said:


> Plus when the wife locks you out it comes in real handy. :shock: Ralph



:lol: :lol: ... you have no idea how handy that would have been last week.. let's just say, if I never have to lay down another piece of linoleum with my "better half" looking over me the whole time, it'd be too soon... had to lay down a very odd shaped piece in our bathroom (roughly 100 square feet, our bathroom is just under eight feet wide by 12 feet deep).. naturally she wanted it in one piece to fit in the bathroom and cover the floor in the towel closet, etc.. many odd cuts, very awkward to move around.. normally, it'd take three men and a midget to move a piece like that around.. don't know how I did it, but I did.. Whew, that oughta shut'er up.. :shock: (man, I'm glad she's not on this forum :wink: ) :twisted:


----------



## aflacglobal (May 9, 2007)

Can i get that midget's phone # 
ROLFL


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

